# I USED to THINK...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*I used to think:* that _money_ was *the* "always the right color, one size fits all" GIFT... *NOW* I think it's Amazon gift cards for Kindlebooks... the "one-size-fits-*me*" gift...and yes, always the right color.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I  agree- I got a rebate from ATT for my new phone- but it's on a visa card. I was thinking of trying to use it to get myself an amazon gift card to use for books.

Lynn L


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Gift cards are the way to go.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is my amazon gift card!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Givin' me money--
What a callous way of showin' me
Just how much I stink.

Givin' me gift cards--
What a lazy way of showin' me
That you just can't think.

(Lyrics courtesy of a really bitter Paul Anka)


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to get a gift card for Barnes and Noble every year from my husband, but this year I hope he's replaced it with an Amazon card- no more DTB's for me!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

When mom ask me what I like for Christmas I told an amzon gift card, so I will see if that what she get me.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an interesting relationship with gift cards/money as gifts. 

For a long time I was perfectly obsessed with Japanese rock music, so all I wanted was cds, Japanese rock magazines, and tour merchandise. Needless to say this is a bit of a niche market, at the time there were only 3-4 sites on the internet importing cds to the US, and only one importing tour merchandise. 

So cash was a good gift at this point in time. 

Now I've branched out a little, and though I still like the music, most of my tastes aren't as eccentric. I have an amazon.com wishlist so people can buy me gifts (and of course the amazon gift card is on there!). 

But, sometimes I wish people would put more thought into a gift than just giving an envelope full of cash. My dad, for example, has been giving me checks for my birthday/Christmas so long that it's almost a tradition now. Once in a while I wish he'd just buy me a gift. 

Oh well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When you think about it...what can you not buy with an Amazon card. I want a Lamy Safari fountain pen....I still want a Amazon card (versus money. No one ever know what to get me for christmas. I'm the only reader in the family.) cuz I can order it for much less than when I go to Paradise Pen (a pen store). I want a graphic tablet for my laptop....I order it through amazon, where its cheaper. Coffee for my Keurig coffee maker....order it through amazon. Now I am think what can i not order through amazon...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> When you think about it...what can you not buy with an Amazon card


Ummm Lot's of things, but this is a family board.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

edit: what can I not buy that isn't dirty minded, kinky, or is in need of censorship on the board?


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> But, sometimes I wish people would put more thought into a gift than just giving an envelope full of cash. My dad, for example, has been giving me checks for my birthday/Christmas so long that it's almost a tradition now. Once in a while I wish he'd just buy me a gift.


When my in-laws were alive they would give everybody $20 in a birthday card. Then one year they started giving everyone $22 in a plain envelope. The extra $2 because they had saved that amount not getting a card. In actuality, I think they didn't get out like they had in the past and did not get a card for someone so they felt they had to keep it up, fairness all around. Then someone teased them about it, (the extra $2 and not getting a gift instead) and it all stopped. I, on the otherhand thought it was rather sweet that they remembered, and missed the tradition.

Your comment made me think about those birthday "cards" and made me


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> edit: what can I not buy that isn't dirty minded, kinky, or is in need of censorship on the board?


LOL VA!!

I have decided if I get enough in Amazaon GC's, I am going to get me one of those new fangled coffee makers like yours!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Keurig B60 Special Edition Gourmet Single-Cup Home-Brewing System


















I love it. Even my brother (who acts dimwitted to avoid having to doing a task) can use it with ease. I think I'll have another cup


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Keurig B60 Special Edition Gourmet Single-Cup Home-Brewing System
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My younger sister has this and loves it. I am going to get me one too Angela.  I have wanted one ever since I saw Tammy's and ya'll have pushed me over the edge. You gotta love your Kindleboard buddies!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to drive my bro to work in the morning and I drink coffee while warming up the car. I don't wake up until ten minute before I have to leave...just brush my teeth, braid my hair, feed the dog, and make a cup of coffee. All I do is go downstairs put a k-cup (the insert with the coffee inside), cup my cup (where cherries and strawberries painted on top) in place,  hit the cup size I want, and walk away then come back before I go. Then for clean up...I throw the k-cup in the sink so I dismantle it later so i can recycle it

The k-cup are like oversized creamers except they are filled with coffee. There is about 2 tablespoons of coffee in each k-cup


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OH MY  I just one kliked that coffee maker.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The best place I have found it is Costco (its a wholesale place like Sams): its 139.99
Keurig Single Serve Gourmet Coffee & Tea Brewing System
Includes Bonus Pack:
90 Additional K-Cups & 
My K-Cup Reuseable Filter
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11297069&search=keurig&Mo=1&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=keurig&Ntt=keurig&No=1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> OH MY I just one kliked that coffee maker.


I did too Dori, it is a good price too! We are bad girls!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey,  we are worth it!  Congrats to us.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It's not fair... I have to wait until after the first before I can spend anything on myself!!  

 OK, I am not jealous... I am happy for you both!! I will be able to get one later.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I used to get a gift card for Barnes and Noble every year from my husband, but this year I hope he's replaced it with an Amazon card- no more DTB's for me!


I hope you have remembered to tell him that!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I USED to THINK ... too


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Money still fits me just fine.  I can always use it to purchase my own Amazon gift cards.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> Coffee for my Keurig coffee maker....order it through amazon.


Amazon is hands-down the BEST source for K-Cups once know which ones you like. (Amazon sells them 2 boxes at a time.) I've had my Keurig machine for a little over a year now and I still love it to pieces.

And here's the single-serve coffee equivalent of kindleboards: http://www.singleservecoffeeforums.com Lots of good information there.

Apologies for the detour. I'm rather passionate about my Keurig.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just ordered the coffee maker today.  Will have to find out which coffees I like.  I do like flavored coffees.  I also like flavored tea and hot choc.  How will I ever determine what to order.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My Borders gift card just came in the mail today from my credit card reward points.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Amazon is hands-down the BEST source for K-Cups once know which ones you like. (Amazon sells them 2 boxes at a time.) I've had my Keurig machine for a little over a year now and I still love it to pieces.
> 
> And here's the single-serve coffee equivalent of kindleboards: http://www.singleservecoffeeforums.com Lots of good information there.
> 
> Apologies for the detour. I'm rather passionate about my Keurig.


Thanks for the link, Essensia. I will have to check it out since I haven't actually bought one yet. Which model do you have? You can answer by PM so we don't keep going OT.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I USED to THINK ... too


I try not to think too often, it disturbs the hamster running around in his wheel up there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I think, there for you are.    That coffee thing looks interesting but I don't like coffee so I must pass.  It'd make a nice gift for my sister and BiL up in Kentucky.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You can make tea and hot choc.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Amazon is hands-down the BEST source for K-Cups once know which ones you like. (Amazon sells them 2 boxes at a time.) I've had my Keurig machine for a little over a year now and I still love it to pieces.
> 
> And here's the single-serve coffee equivalent of kindleboards: http://www.singleservecoffeeforums.com Lots of good information there.
> 
> Apologies for the detour. I'm rather passionate about my Keurig.


That's good to know. Thanks, Essensia.

I bought the mini-brew for my son for Christmas. It came with 10 samples and a friend gave me 36 more (she got them as a bonus and doesn't drink coffee). So that should hold him for a little while, but I figure I'll be supplying the K-cups until he is out of school.

I am debating and debating buying one for my office. Right now, if I want something hot, I microwave water and make a cup of tea. But there are a few afternoons when I really crave a cup of coffee. I've never wanted a pot in the office because it's just so messy and makes more coffee than I need. But I hate instant coffee....

Essensia, talk me into it! LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Keurig B60 Special Edition Gourmet Single-Cup Home-Brewing System
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leslie you need to get this, coffee, tea and hot chocolate. It was a great price!

I am excited, mine has shipped! I have wanted this almoat a year and when vegas_asian posted I couldn't resist. I love a good cup of coffee! Kindle Koffee


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Leslie you need to get this, coffee, tea and hot chocolate. It was a great price!
> 
> I am excited, mine has shipped! I have wanted this almoat a year and when vegas_asian posted I couldn't resist. I love a good cup of coffee! Kindle Koffee


The one I was looking at was the mini:

http://www.amazon.com/Keurig-Personal-Single-Serve-Brewing-System/dp/B001CTXWM6/ref=pd_sbs_k_3

Opinions on differences?

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sjc said:


> *I used to think:* that _money_ was *the* "always the right color, one size fits all" GIFT... *NOW* I think it's Amazon gift cards for Kindlebooks... the "one-size-fits-*me*" gift...and yes, always the right color.


I still accept cash, though


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The one I was looking at was the mini:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Keurig-Personal-Single-Serve-Brewing-System/dp/B001CTXWM6/ref=pd_sbs_k_3
> 
> ...


Okay, there is a coffee and tea thread over in "Not Quite Kindle" so I'll move the coffee machine discussion over there.

Back to giftcards, everyone!

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK... I can feel the poisonous darts coming my way... I hate coffee. Yet, I *love* coffee milk (us north easterners have a coffee flavored syrup we pour into our milk and make a drink much like chocolate milk) *love* coffee ice cream, and even like iced coffee...go figure??!! I drink tea and chai like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> OK... I can feel the poisonous darts coming my way... I hate coffee. Yet, I *love* coffee milk (us north easterners have a coffee flavored syrup we pour into our milk and make a drink much like chocolate milk) *love* coffee ice cream, and even like iced coffee...go figure??!! I drink tea and chai like there is no tomorrow.


I have a bottle of CoffeeTime Coffee Syrup right here in the refrigerator. I use it for making coffee frappes.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sjc said:


> OK... I can feel the poisonous darts coming my way... I hate coffee. Yet, I *love* coffee milk (us north easterners have a coffee flavored syrup we pour into our milk and make a drink much like chocolate milk) *love* coffee ice cream, and even like iced coffee...go figure??!! I drink tea and chai like there is no tomorrow.


Nothing like a good glass of iced coffee in the summertime while reading on your kindle!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The one I was looking at was the mini:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Keurig-Personal-Single-Serve-Brewing-System/dp/B001CTXWM6/ref=pd_sbs_k_3
> 
> ...


Leslie, I didn't know if you ever got an answer or not, but the main difference between the Mini and the Personal is that the Personal has a water reservoir that holds a large amount of water and the Mini you must add the appropriate amount of water for each cup of coffee.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The one I was looking at was the mini:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Keurig-Personal-Single-Serve-Brewing-System/dp/B001CTXWM6/ref=pd_sbs_k_3
> 
> ...


The mini features:
Offered in Three Colors:
White, Black, Red 
Heats and Brews in Less than Three Minutes 
Brews an 8 oz Cup 
10 K-Cups Included

colors: Red | Black | White 
The Keurig Mini brewer is a great solution for gourmet coffee lovers in locations where a compact size, and minimal features are ideal. It is an excellent companion for vacation homes, cabins, college dorms, boats, RVs, or home office desktops. The Mini is compact, easy to use and brews an 8 ounce cup anywhere you can take it along and plug it in. The mini heats 8 ounces of water in about 3 minutes and then brews just like our regular brewers with no water remaining in the brewer. Now you can enjoy consistently brewed gourmet coffee tea and hot cocoa, virtually anywhere.

The larger one, the Limited edition:
Three Brew Size Choices:
6 oz, 8 oz, 10 oz * 
Removable 48oz. Water Reservoir 
Programmable LCD Message Center 
Removable Drip Tray 
Blue backlit LCD & Water Reservoir 
Chrome Accents
The Special Edition Brewing System is our mid-luxury home brewing system that offers a blend of styling and convenient features. The Special Edition features chrome accents, a blue, back lit LCD display and three brew size options.

Programmable features include a Digital Clock, Adjustable Temperature and Auto On/Off. The 48 oz. removable water reservoir holds up to eight cups before refilling and for the removable drip tray allows for easy cleaning and the use of travel mugs.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Leslie, I didn't know if you ever got an answer or not, but the main difference between the Mini and the Personal is that the Personal has a water reservoir that holds a large amount of water and the Mini you must add the appropriate amount of water for each cup of coffee.


Thanks, Angela, and thanks, too, to you, Vegas_Asian for the info.

I actually think I am going to wait until Christmas when my son opens his, get to look at it and make a decision then.

I don't have a sink or plumbing in my office so I have to go across the hall to wash everything in the bathroom sink (dirty coffee cups etc) or bring home to wash. This is one of the reasons I was was drawn to the mini in that it didn't hold water and didn't need cleaning.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Make sure to get a My K-cup filter. It allows me to brew any of my own coffees that the house without having to order more k-cups. This is how I make my Kona coffee.
Keurig My K-Cup Reusable Coffee Filter

















Reusable K-Cup coffee filter exclusive to the Keurig Home Brewing System 
Allows users to use their own gourmet ground coffee in a Keurig brewer 
Works in Keurig home brewers B40 Elite, B50 Ultra, and B60 Special Edition 
Does not fit B100, B100P, or B2000/3 Keurig brewers 
Rinse clean under running water after each use


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL...did this thread take a turn...lol.  

Yikes, we use the $9.99 One-A-Cup by Black n Decker.  I drink Tazo Chai the most.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> LOL...did this thread take a turn...lol.
> 
> Yikes, we use the $9.99 One-A-Cup by Black n Decker. I drink Tazo Chai the most.


It did take a turn  *There is a Coffee or Tea Thread I started in Not Quite Kindle* Join Us!!


----------

